

Ask HN: Are there any good competitors to Paypal? - albert_prada

Is there a good, solid, reliable ecommerce solution for a guy that's just starting out?
======
LeBlanc
WePay could be a good solution depending on your needs. They are great for
groups, clubs, charities, etc that need to collect money. <http://wepay.com>

------
nRike
Some questions:

1\. What are you starting? a Startup? a Barbecue? an e-shop? 2\. What kind of
needs are you looking for? Are you looking for a payment gateway?

I'm asking this because i'm looking some solutions for in-app Mobile Payments,
and i found that Boku is great for what i need, but certainly your solution
depends directly in your needs.

------
byoung2
Google Checkout and Amazon Payments. Between those two, most of your users
likely already have accounts.

------
pavpanchekha
Google checkout? See also: [http://blog.reddit.com/2010/08/reddit-gold-now-
takes-google-...](http://blog.reddit.com/2010/08/reddit-gold-now-takes-google-
checkout.html)

------
AmberShah
I notice no one is saying FastSpring or Braintree Payments. Is it because
those are not considered in the sane classs as Paypal or aren't good for
people starting out?

~~~
Dan_FastSpring
Take a look at FastSpring if you're selling downloadable products.

Dan at FastSpring

